# what fish can Neets be kept with if any?



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

Any fish that can mix well with Neetroplus nematopus? Would they be good tank mates for jewels and five star generals?


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmm, with Neets I found that there is a lot of trial and error to find what works. Some individual Neets seem to be so much more aggressive than others. I actually had a pretty outgoing Neet in with a similar sized 5 Star (Hemichromis elongatus) about 15 years ago, and it was no contest. The Neet tried to defend it's turf, but the elongatus pretty much easily defeated it. That was one bad elongatus though. I had him in a tank with some nasty mbunas, and he shocked me by defeating the king of the tank, a medium sized chipokae. That's the first and only time I've ever seen a non mbuna cichlid outduel an aggressive mbuna of the same size on equal ground. I know regular jewel cichlids usally get their butts kicked by equal sized mbunas.

So far my experience with Neets leads me to think that on the whole, they are aggressive, but not hyper aggressive for the most part. I do have one that is brutal, he was a WC from Rapps, along with 4 others, and he just brutalized them into total submission, killing 3 of them. I could see he was much more interested in killing than breeding, so I moved the other Neet and he is doing fine.

I recently got 8 tiny Neets from TUIC, they are an inch long in a 30L with 4 New Guinea Rainbows twice their size. They'll grow out in there for now until I move them again, I hope to get a breeding pair. I've never bred these before, it would be cool to get a pair.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, I think jewels would mix better with them than 5 star generals.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Just a pic of one of my adult Neets for you.


----------



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

what about red zebra aratus and kenyi ? these good mixes also for neets? I know that neets will kill convicts, green terrors, firemouths & salvanis so wouldn't even try that

I was thinking jewels and their family because they have abnormally powerful jaws so if they have to defend themselves they can do it unlike a convict which is agressive but does not have the jaw power


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

What size tank do you have them in? I have never kept them but I know a guy that has them in a 5' tank with Cutteri and some other CA grow outs. I was surprised because I had heard they were very aggressive and he said in a larger tank, they are not to bad. He said his pairs typically claim a small territory and defend it. He has lots of grow out in with them so there are many targets. In a smaller tank with less targets, I am sure it would be a different story.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i personally cant stand mixing Africans and CA/SA together, looks to off for me, but id imagine that aggressionwise they will be fine.


----------

